# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2014

## Occam's Banana

2014 Mises University videos:

*SUNDAY: 20 JULY 2014*


*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

Woods
The Role of Austrian Economics in the Liberty Movement
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZrkb85gHmE




*MONDAY: 21 JULY 2014*


*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2G8WsZdzEM


Hulsmann
Subjective Value and Market Prices
[see stream for Salerno (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2G8WsZdzEM)]

Gordon
Praxeology: The Method of Economics
[see stream for Salerno (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2G8WsZdzEM)]

Herbener
The Division of Labor and Social Order
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqow85nq7D8


Engelhardt
Money
[see stream for Herbener (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqow85nq7D8)]

Garrison
Austrian Capital Theory
[see stream for Herbener (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqow85nq7D8)]

Napolitano
An Evening with Judge Napolitano
[not currently available]



*TUESDAY: 22 JULY 2014*


*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

Klein
Entrepeneurship
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb0aABTdttM


Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
[see stream for Klein (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb0aABTdttM)]

Block
An Austrian Critique of Mainstream Economics
[see stream for Klein (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb0aABTdttM)]

DiLorenzo
Monopoly, Competition and Antitrust
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zpVyV5Up90


Hulsmann
The Place of Finance and Financial Markets in a Free Society
[see stream for DiLorenzo (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zpVyV5Up90)]

Herbener
The Economics of Fractional Reserve Banking
[see stream for DiLorenzo (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zpVyV5Up90)]



( ... continued below ... )

----------


## Occam's Banana

( ... continued ... )

*WEDNESDAY: 23 JULY 2014*


*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

Garrison
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH3Ke_FIWtg


Gordon
Everyday Logic of Economics
[see stream for Garrison (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH3Ke_FIWtg)]

Murphy
Contemporary Challenges to Austrian Economics
[see stream for Garrison (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH3Ke_FIWtg)]

Herbener
The Time Preference Theory of Interest & Its Critics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs3V-GKiCpw


Garrison
Hayek and Keynes: Head to Head
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3dRBI7axx4


Higgs
FDA and Consumer Welfare
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTEFAeVBdKw


Murphy
Contrasting Views of the Great Depression
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1rVXbAxLsE


Terrell
Environmental and Resource Economics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbezWGJMBfs




( ... continued below ... )

----------


## Occam's Banana

( ... continued ... )

*THURSDAY: 24 JULY 2014*


*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

Higgs
How War Leads to Big Government
[see post #17 below: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5602429]

Block
The Case for Privatization ... of Everything
[go to the 1:20:00 mark in the following:]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXlzg6es17k


Woods
The Robber Barons and the Progressive Era
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VA9VZeox3g


DiLorenzo
The Corrupt Origins of Central Banking in America
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a9DrLOsrlA


Murphy
Energy Policy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwfXGKrGzAM


Thornton
Prediction and the Business Cycle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9HWX3pVOco


Woods
Four Things the State Is Not
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2_dPLBlvDI




( ... continued below ... )

----------


## Occam's Banana

( ... continued ... )

*FRIDAY: 25 JULY 2014*


*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

Terrell
Common Objections to Capitalism
[see post #17 below: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5602429]

Garrison
Hayek and Friedman: Head to Head
[go to the 1:26:15 mark in the following:]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuXO4o30GQY


Salerno
Gold Standards: True and False
[see post #17 below: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5602429]

Thornton
Economics of Tariffs and Smuggling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T9Wpd7RjdI


Klein
Economics of Science and Technology
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEUEMBZhdTU


Engelhardt
Errors, Business Cycles and Government Stimulus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLJaQllqfq0


DiLorenzo
Anti-Market Mythology
[see post #17 below: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5602429]
ORhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zVQ6FkePV8


Terrell
Issues in the Economics of Medical Care
[see stream for DiLorenzo (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zVQ6FkePV8)]

Engelhardt
Garrison
Gordon
Herbener
Klein
Salerno
Faculty Panel: Theory and Method
[see stream for DiLorenzo (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zVQ6FkePV8)]

Block
DiLorenzo
Murphy
Terrell
Thornton
Woods
Faculty Panel: Policy and History
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXCEWYFpsS8




( ... continued below ... )

----------


## Occam's Banana

( ... continued ... )

*SATURDAY: 26 JULY 2014*


*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

Gordon
Theory and History
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lET9fK_AdM


Hulsmann
The Cultural Consequences of Fiat Money
[see stream Gordon (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lET9fK_AdM)]

DiLorenzo
Political Entrepeneurship & the Economics of Wealth
[see stream Gordon (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lET9fK_AdM)]

Thornton
The Economics of the Drug War
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6LvLFTBiD4


Block
Closing Lecture: My Years in the Austro-Liberty Movement
[not currently available]

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Thank you so much!!

----------


## green73

bump!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

The Judge is coming up folks!

----------


## Henry Rogue

I'm glad they are permanent. I missed a lot of the live feeds.

----------


## green73

> I'm glad they are permanent. I missed a lot of the live feeds.


I'll be putting on wireless headphones and listening to them while doing chores around the house. In the last several years I've probably listened to over a thousand hours of stuff that way!

----------


## Henry Rogue

> I'll be putting on wireless headphones and listening to them while doing chores around the house. In the last several years I've probably listened to over a thousand hours of stuff that way!


What kind of device do you use?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'm glad they are permanent. I missed a lot of the live feeds.


Indeed. For those who don't know, the streams for earlier lectures are still working, even though they are no longer "live" (the only exception so far is the stream for Judge Napolitano's lecture, which is no longer available).

I don't know how long they'll continue to be available (I suppose until they get around to "cutting" them up into separate videos, perhaps). But if you missed one of the earlier lectures you can still catch it (for the time being) by watching the appropriate item in the schedules above. (I'll try to keep them updated.)

----------


## Henry Rogue

The end.

----------


## green73

> What kind of device do you use?


I used these
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-RP-W...dp/B003X5TZPA/




> The end.


. At least the talks will live forever here on this thread, thanks to Banana's fine efforts. Somebody give the man some rep!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll be putting on wireless headphones and listening to them while doing chores around the house. In the last several years I've probably listened to over a thousand hours of stuff that way!


Me too. I also listen to them in the car.




> What kind of device do you use?


I download them onto my mp3.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I couldn't get the streams to work a few days ago when it was mentioned they still were up.

Stuck listening to Scott Horton, Tom Woods, Ron Paul and old Mises events.  lol

Hopefully they do upload them soon though and hopefully this thread stays bumped with updates.

I am somewhat curious though, did you place the thread here, OB? I didn't even see it til half of the lectures had passed.

----------


## Occam's Banana

The following videos could not be embedded in the schedules above because of the forum's limitation of six video embeds per post.

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*

*THURSDAY: 24 JULY 2014*

Higgs
How War Leads to Big Government
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WsnXDIck3A


*FRIDAY: 25 JULY 2014*

Terrell
Common Objections to Capitalism
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgiLF48w7uQ


Salerno
Gold Standards: True and False
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CscG1x6-QUk


DiLorenzo
Anti-Market Mythology
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67aLA96a5b0

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I couldn't get the streams to work a few days ago when it was mentioned they still were up.
> 
> Stuck listening to Scott Horton, Tom Woods, Ron Paul and old Mises events.  lol
> 
> Hopefully they do upload them soon though and hopefully this thread stays bumped with updates.


As  of this moment (as I type this), everything is up to date and all  the videos are working - or at least they are for me.

Which particular ones are not working for you now (if any)?




> I am somewhat curious though, did you place the thread here, OB? I didn't even see it til half of the lectures had passed.


Yes, I put it here. I was going to post links to it in GP & elsewhere (which is what I did last year, IIRC) - but apparently I forgot to do so. Oops.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

It was Mark Thorton's speech on the Economics of the War on Drugs, Tom DiLorenzo's lecture on the Origins of Central Banking in America and a couple of the Tom Woods' lectures.

They all seem to be working fine now. Thanks.

----------


## Occam's Banana

I've updated post #17 above with the DiLorenzo "Anti-Market Mythology" lecture.
(I would have done it sooner, but I haven't had Internet access for almost a week.)
That seems to be the only "new" video made available since my last post.
All the others still seem to be working.

----------

